# Size of cockatiels



## Shahzaib (Mar 31, 2015)

Can anyone guide me about how to develop a good sized cockatiel.

Regards


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't have any personal experience but one of our members, srtiels, has a website with lots of helpful info: http://www.justcockatiels.net/index.html


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What do you mean when you say a good sized cockatiel? Tiels are a range of sizes and shapes so it all depends on what you are looking for. For bigger birds, you want to breed bigger birds together and keep the largest babies for future breeding.


----------



## Shahzaib (Mar 31, 2015)

roxy culver said:


> What do you mean when you say a good sized cockatiel? Tiels are a range of sizes and shapes so it all depends on what you are looking for. For bigger birds, you want to breed bigger birds together and keep the largest babies for future breeding.


i meant how to develop the size of birds and their crown.
unlike those available in markets having small crowns


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Breeding birds with the larger crests (crowns) together can do this. Also I personally have witnessed (and had it confirmed by other breeders) birds with the cinnamon mutation tend to be larger overall which can contribute to the size of the offspring. Consider adding this mutation to your flock.


----------



## Shahzaib (Mar 31, 2015)

Darkel777 said:


> Breeding birds with the larger crests (crowns) together can do this. Also I personally have witnessed (and had it confirmed by other breeders) birds with the cinnamon mutation tend to be larger overall which can contribute to the size of the offspring. Consider adding this mutation to your flock.


 can u show me sample pictures of cinnamon birds


----------



## cassie.c87 (Feb 17, 2015)

My cinnamon pearl hen is noticeably larger than the rest of my flock. here is a pic before they went into the aviary with the other girls


----------

